# A New Pope (Star Wars related)



## Scott (Feb 14, 2007)

a new pope


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 14, 2007)

That was funny.

Totally, fall on the floor, roll around, holding the stomach, tears-in-the-eyes, gasp for air, funny.

OK, I didn't actually do any of those things, but it is still funny; as I think about certain scenes I can't get this ridiculous grin off my face.

Nevertheless, I wonder what it would be like to see a similar scene with a believing multitude like that (instead of the idolaters). Will we have to wait to heaven?

And would I laugh so hard if it were a bit of self-parody, not taking _myself_ too seriously, in other words?

Still, supremely funny video.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 14, 2007)

Clever.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree with Bruce! Great stuff.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, that was very creative!  

Having been so graciously saved out of that idolatrous mess...Thank you Lord.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 14, 2007)

> Ok, that was very creative!


----------

